# uno [pronombre personal]



## swift

Buenos días:

Sobre el uso del pronombre personal "uno", dice don Arturo Agüero Chaves, en su obra _El español de Costa Rica_*: 


> Se usa mucho el indefinido _uno_: «Cuando _uno_ está enfermo necesita el examen y la atención de un médico». La Gramática establece la variación genérica de este pronombre, pero en Costa Rica no se acata esta regla, sino que se usa como invariable. Además este pronombre adquiere a veces el sentido del personal _yo_, por ejemplo cuando un hijo dice: «Mientras _uno _(yo) _está_ (estoy) en casa,_ lo_ (me) ponen a trabajar». En este caso sí convendría la variación genérica. Sin embargo, esta opinión es personal. Este uso de _uno_ por _yo_ es un medio de despersonalización.
> 
> Agüero Chaves, op. cit., p. 102, § 94.



A mí me parece interesante este caso, porque desde pequeño aprendí a usar principalmente el "uno" de despersonalización como una forma respetuosa de hablar de mí mismo.

Personalmente interpreto el uno de despersonalización como una forma modesta de hablar de sí mismo y al mismo tiempo hablar como si formara parte de la gente en general.

¿Cómo se usa este pronombre personal en sus países?

Saludos cordiales,


swift


___________
* Agüero Chaves, Arturo. El español de Costa Rica. San José: Editorial de la Universidad de Costa Rica, 2009.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En el uso que indicas de uno hay que distinguir dos valores (dejemos aparte el uno numeral): *uno*, pronombre indeterminado, que equivale a _alguno, alguien_ y *uno*, marca de impersonal, en paralelo (aunque ni del mismo origen ni con correspondencia exacta) al uso de _on_ en francés. En el primer caso es normal usarlo con arreglo a la distinción de género, en el segundo caso será invariable.


----------



## swift

Hola, Xiao Roel. 

Me parece interesante su comentario. En el primer caso, se me ocurre una frase como esta:Por lo general es difícil que una mujer se coloque en ese puesto, pero cuando una lo consigue, le va muy bien.​Y para el segundo caso, pienso en:Si uno se postula como candidato, debe al menos tener la entereza moral necesaria para ver de frente a los votantes, sin sentirse avergonzado por cosa alguna.​¿Voy bien?

No puedo evitar pensar en ese uno impersonal como equivalente del _on_ francés. De hecho, así lo uso yo por lo general en el habla cotidiana. Me parece lógico que por ser una marca de despersonalización no se debe usar con arreglo a la distinción de género.

Saludos,


J.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España tiende a usarse menos que en otros países hispanohablantes.

"Cuando uno está enfermo lo mejor es ir al médico" en España es menos común que "Cuando se está enfermo lo mejor es ir al médico". 

"Ante un conflicto uno no sabe cómo actuar" en España puedes usar tú como si fuera un indeterminado .
"Ante un conflicto tú no sabes cómo actuar". 
No se refiere a que la persona a la que te diriges no sepa cómo actuar, sino a que en general cualquier persona no sabe cómo actuar.


----------



## swift

Hola:

En Costa Rica también sucede algo similar, Pablo. El tuteo es escasísimo, y el pronombre "vos" no se usa mucho como indefinido. Más bien, se usa el pronombre «usted»:Si usted se sienta a esperar a que le lleguen las cosas, ni para atrás ni para adelante. [ni para atrás ni para adelante = no hay forma de que usted progrese]​Gracias por tu aporte. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Ushuaia

Por acá se usa un montón (_uno_ de nuestros tangos más bellos lo demuestra), pero noto que mientras en otras regiones las mujeres tienden a decir "una", nosotras mantenemos con más frecuencia el masculino, a menos que se hable de temas "femeninos":

 Uno se cansa de que le mientan (un ciudadano, hombre o mujer, respecto del periodismo).
Una se cansa de que le mientan (una mujer respecto de sus hijos; una mujer respecto de "los hombres"). 

Cuando uno está cansado lo mejor es irse a dormir.
Cuando una está embarazada todo el mundo tiene consejos para darle. 

En este foro me fue señalado varias veces "pensé que eras una chica" porque escribo frases del tipo "al leer x, un*o* puede pensar que z", donde --a mi juicio-- la interpretación no depende del sexo del que lee/escribe.


----------



## ACQM

Coincido con Pablo en que en España es más común el tú, cuando generalizamos como en "Tú vota a quien quieras que al final el gobierno ayuda siempre a los mismos".

Y tambien coincido con Ushuaia, con que yo sólo usaría "una" en femenino para cosas "de mujeres" si se generaliza (el "on" francés), tipo el ejemplo del embarazo o el clásico "Cuando una está en esos días..."

Ahora bien, cuando se usa como dice Swift como una forma de "humildad", sí que uso el femenino: "Una no puede más con esta situación, ¡solucionadlo ya!"


----------



## Lexinauta

Ushuaia, yo no sé si está tan definido el uso de 'uno' o 'una' por parte de las mujeres.

Yo creo oír un uso oscilante (?) que —junto con otros casos en los que deben cuidarse de cambiar el género en una frase— siempre me ha llevado a pensar que las mujeres tienen un trabajo extra para expresarse oralmente a causa de las concordancias.


----------



## Ushuaia

Lexinauta said:


> Yo creo oír un uso oscilante (?) que —junto con otros casos en los que deben cuidarse de cambiar el género en una frase— siempre me ha llevado a pensar que las mujeres tienen un trabajo extra para expresarse oralmente a causa de las concordancias.



Eso, seguro, ¡pobrecitas, nosotras!

Yo señalaba que noto mucho más el uso de "una" en foreras españolas, por ejemplo, en casos en los creo que las argentinas (en general) diríamos "uno". Pero quizás sea solo mi idiolecto...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Yo, como argentina, coincido con Ushuaia. No uso jamás el "una", salvo que sea imprescindible (como en el ejemplo de la embarazada). Para mí es un genérico que abarca ambos sexos. Es más, diría que en Argentina el "una" suena un poco cursi.

En cuanto al uso del "tú" como genérico, tan habitual en España, no me parece nada apropiado, dado que no es ésa la función de la segunda persona y que, además, se presta a confusiones. Personalmente, más de una vez me ocurre que, cuando una de mis hijas (criadas en España) lo emplea hablando conmigo, yo lo interpreto como una alusión personal a mí y tienen que aclararme que su intención era impersonal. Me parece un vicio contagiado del inglés.


----------



## mirx

En México también se usa mucho, aunque me suena más viniendo de personas del medio rural y normalmente para quejarse de cosas. Respecto a los géneros, pues no sé, me parece que sucede algo similar a lo de Argentina.

Hay veces en que ese "uno" es claramente _uno mismo,_ y es ahí cuando, en el caso de las mujeres, se habla de una.



> "Ya no creo en los hombres, le mienten a una, la engañan, y luego, así nomás, la dejan".


Este tipo de frases son muy comunes en Méxicpo y me parece que es el tipo de "uno" del que hablaba José. Aquí es obvio que no se habla de alguno, ni de cualquiera, se habla de uno mismo. El uso de "uno" sirve para alejar importancia y atención del personaje central, que evidentemente es el hablante, y darle un aire de normalidad al discurso, como si a todos les pasara lo mismo.

Respecto al uso de "tú" en vez de uno, pues se usa muchísimo en México, más que el "uno", así es que probablemente sí haya por ahí algún influjo del inglés. Lo que sí no es muy común es expresamente usarlo en las oraciones, en todo caso queda implícito por las conjugaciones.

Dicho a un grupo de personas:



> "Imáginate que tú estás en el centro comercial, vas caminando y de repente ves eso que andabas buscando".


Usar el pronombre explícitamente podria -que no necesariamente, pero podría- hacer creer al grupo que sólo se dirige a uno de ellos en particular.


----------



## ACQM

MarieSuzanne said:


> Yo, como argentina, coincido con Ushuaia. No uso jamás el "una", salvo que sea imprescindible (como en el ejemplo de la embarazada). Para mí es un genérico que abarca ambos sexos. Es más, diría que en Argentina el "una" suena un poco cursi.
> 
> En cuanto al uso del "tú" como genérico, tan habitual en España, no me parece nada apropiado, dado que no es ésa la función de la segunda persona y que, además, se presta a confusiones. Personalmente, más de una vez me ocurre que, cuando una de mis hijas (criadas en España) lo emplea hablando conmigo, yo lo interpreto como una alusión personal a mí y tienen que aclararme que su intención era impersonal. Me parece un vicio contagiado del inglés.



¿Tampoco usas "una" cuando te refieres concretamente a tí como apunta Swift? Tipo: "Una ya no sabe que hacer, estoy cansadísima" 

Tal vez el impersonal no es la función de "tú" en origen, pero cuando se usa al generalizar, se trata de implicar al otro en el caso general, es un recurso lingüístico. ¡Abre tu mente!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ACQM said:


> ¿Tampoco usas "una" cuando te refieres concretamente a tí como apunta Swift? Tipo: "Una ya no sabe que hacer, estoy cansadísima"



Jamás digo una frase así. Si hablo de mí, uso la primera persona.



ACQM said:


> Tal vez el impersonal no es la función de "tú" en origen, pero cuando se usa al generalizar, se trata de implicar al otro en el caso general, es un recurso lingüístico. ¡Abre tu mente!



Sería un recurso lingüístico si sólo se utilizara, como tú dices, para implicar al interlocutor en un caso general. Por desgracia, leo a diario en todos los libros que pasan por mis manos (en general traducidos del inglés) que el "you" impersonal del inglés se traduce automáticamente como "tú" y jamás por el "se" impersonal o el "uno", que son los recursos propios del castellano. Y otro tanto puede decirse de todas las películas dobladas del inglés. No es, pues, un recurso, sino un uso impuesto por las malas traducciones del inglés.


----------



## Ushuaia

ACQM said:


> ¿Tampoco usas "una" cuando te refieres concretamente a tí como apunta Swift? Tipo: "Una ya no sabe que hacer, estoy cansadísima"



ACQM, en estos ejemplos "uno" soy yo, que manejo bastante bien la amoladora pero por lo demás soy *una*:

Uno viaja en avión porque no le queda otra pero, la verdad, cada vez me dan más miedo. 

Ese supermercado es un desastre, siempre tienen unas colas enormes... y uno vuelve como un tarado. 

La maestra pide que contratemos un maestro particular. La directora dice que el colegio está en contra de las clases particulares. Al final, uno no sabe qué hacer. 

Ni el miedo, ni el supermercado ni la confusión son privativos de las mujeres; cuando hablo del ginecólogo tengo que _cambiar_ a "una"... pero, salvo en situaciones estrictamente femeninas, en general me identifico, humildemente, con el resto de la humanidad.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

mirx said:


> En México también se usa mucho, aunque me suena más viniendo de personas del medio rural y normalmente para quejarse de cosas. Respecto a los géneros, pues no sé, me parece que sucede algo similar a lo de Argentina
> 
> .


 

En España asocio el uso de "uno/a " a personas mayores y quizás también del mundo rural aunque no necesariamente.
Creo que es un uso que se está perdiendo.

P.ej, me imagino a una señora mayor diciendo "Una ya no está para esos trotes", pero no veo a una adolescente diciendo "Una ya no sabe qué hacer para aprobar".

En el caso de las mujeres que lo siguen usando creo que cuando se refieren a sí mismas, tienden a usar "una", "Una ya no está para esos trotes", o sea, "Yo no estoy para esos trotes".

En el caso del "uno" genérico. "Cuando uno se pone malo tiene que ir al médico", creo que pueden usar las dos formas dependiendo de varios factores como si el interlocutor es mujer o no.
"Cuando una se pone mala tiene que ir al médico"


----------



## Lexinauta

Hasta ahora muchos ejemplos, muchos ejemplos... 
pero, aparte de lo anecdótico, ¿la RAE dice algo al respecto?

Por curiosidad, nada más.


----------



## mirx

Lexinauta said:


> Hasta ahora muchos ejemplos, muchos ejemplos...
> pero, aparte de lo anecdótico, ¿la RAE dice algo al respecto?
> 
> Por curiosidad, nada más.



Pues prácticamente dice lo que ya se expuso  aquí. Que si la mujer habla de sí misma se concuerda el género, si habla en forma génerica no.



> *1.2.* El pronombre indefinido _uno_ puede usarse con referencia al yo que habla. Lo normal en ese caso es establecer la concordancia de género en función del sexo de la persona que habla: _«Una ya no está para esos trotes»_ (RGodoy _Mujer_ [Esp. 1990]). Pero si la mujer que habla no hace alusión directa a sí misma, sino que habla en términos generales, podrá usar el indefinido _uno,_ aludiendo al ser humano en general; así, podría ponerse en boca de una mujer una frase como _En este mundo en que vivimos, uno ya no sabe a qué atenerse_. El pronombre tónico reflexivo correspondiente es _sí_ (→ sí, 3): _«Es fácil si uno está seguro de sí mismo»_ (Pombo _Metro _[Esp. 1990]); _«Pero uno, a pesar de sí mismo, insiste en hablar con frases cada vez más pretenciosas»_ (Donoso _Elefantes _[Chile 1995]).


----------



## Lexinauta

Gracias, Mirx, por ahorrarme la búsqueda en el DPD.
Pero veo que en la cita no dice que sea obligatorio el uso del indefinido 'uno'_,_ sino que _podrá usarlo_, y continúa en modo condicional diciendo _podría_ _ponerse en boca de una mujer_...
Tampoco hay un ejemplo que avale esta segunda forma de concordancia.
De todo lo anterior concluyo que ambas formas pueden permitirse.



> *1.2.* El pronombre indefinido _uno_ puede usarse con referencia al yo que habla. *Lo normal* en ese caso es establecer la concordancia de género en función del sexo de la persona que habla: _«Una ya no está para esos trotes»_ (RGodoy _Mujer_ [Esp. 1990]). Pero si la mujer que habla no hace alusión directa a sí misma, sino que habla en términos generales, *podrá* *usar* el indefinido _uno,_ aludiendo al ser humano en general; así, *podría* ponerse en boca de una mujer una frase como _En este mundo en que vivimos, uno ya no sabe a qué atenerse_. El pronombre tónico reflexivo correspondiente es _sí_ (→ sí, 3): _«Es fácil si uno está seguro de sí mismo»_ (Pombo _Metro _[Esp. 1990]); _«Pero uno, a pesar de sí mismo, insiste en hablar con frases cada vez más pretenciosas»_ (Donoso _Elefantes _[Chile 1995]).


----------



## Beosalsa

*Gracias a todos/as.*
Llevo un año oyendo a mi novia quejarse de mi incremento en el uso del "uno" referido a mí mismo:
P.ej:
"_Es que uno no tiene la culpa de que ella no se sepa comportar en público_".

Y al final, hemos optado por consultarlo aquí y tengo que admitir (_para variar..._) que ella tenía razón: en España no es frecuente su uso y _suena raro_. No es que sea incorrecto, si no que en España no es de uso habitual.

Viví 10 años en Venezuela pero aún así, hasta pasada la treintena (_y después de varios países más_) no lo comencé a usar habitualmente.
Y ahora tengo que hacer un esfuerzo mental tremendo para diferenciar cuándo quiero utilizarlo y cuando no.
Es que uno ya no sabe cuándo usarlo correctamente... ;-)
Gracias.


----------



## Realice

Muy interesante el tema del género y el uso de 'uno/una'.


Ushuaia said:


> Yo señalaba que noto mucho más el uso de "una" en foreras españolas, por ejemplo, en casos en los creo que las argentinas (en general) diríamos "uno".





Lexinauta said:


> Yo creo oír un uso oscilante (?) que —junto con otros casos en los que deben cuidarse de cambiar el género en una frase— siempre me ha llevado a pensar que las mujeres tienen un trabajo extra para expresarse oralmente a causa de las concordancias.


Como ya se ha dicho, en España es más frecuente utilizar la segunda persona del singular en ese uso impersonal. Por tanto, yo no uso demasiado el 'uno'. Pero a veces sí lo hago.

En esos casos, creo que oscilo en cuanto al género, pero me parece que no es aleatoriamente (al menos no del todo). Depende (creo) de en qué contexto aparezca la afirmación. Por ejemplo: _'Es que uno no puede prever esas cosas'_. Si estábamos discutiendo el problema de Fulanito, que no previó algo con antelación, diría _'Es que uno no puede prever esas cosas_ (nadie puede preverlas)'. Si estábamos discutiendo mi propia falta de previsión, diría _'Es que una no puede prever esas cosas_ (ni yo ni nadie puede preverlas)'. O sea... femenino si, pese al impersonal, quiero enfatizar 'tampoco yo puedo preverlas' (lógico, si es que nadie puede) o 'también yo me canso de que la prensa me mienta' (lógico, si es que todo el mundo se cansa).

Pero igual es que no diferencio bien el 'uno' impersonal y el 'uno' de despersonalización por falta de costumbre...



Ushuaia said:


> _uno_ de nuestros tangos más bellos


Completamente de acuerdo


----------



## Aviador

En Chile he oído muchas veces a mujeres usar el femenino _una_ al hablar de sí mismas, pero también de las mujeres en general: _cuando una es madre se dedica totalmente a los hijos_.
El pronombre de seguda persona singular _tú_ usado como impersonal también ha ganado popularidad aquí, sin embargo yo lo encuentro inapropiado y, desde luego, nunca lo uso. Aparte del hecho de que, como otros foreros, siempre lo he visto  como un calco del inglés "_you_", su empleo de esta forma me suena rarísimo, sobre todo cuando oigo a alguien charlando con otra persoa a quien normalmente tratarían de _usted_:_—Hija, te noto un poco cansada._
_—Sí Su Santidad, pero cuando tienes que levantarte todos los días tan temprano..._​No me cuadra. Cuando hablo de mí, siempre uso _yo_.
Hasta ahora, el DRAE no recoge este peculiar uso del pronombre _tú_.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que las formas _tú, ti, te_ con valor impersonal se deben dejar para el lenguaje coloquial o familiar, pero sin extender su uso al escrito o formal.

A mi entender, _uno, se,_ o_ nos_ cubren la necesidad.
Como mujer, también empleo "una" de vez en cuando.


----------



## Realice

Aviador said:


> su empleo de esta forma me suena rarísimo, sobre todo cuando oigo a alguien charlando con otra persoa a quien normalmente tratarían de _usted_


En concordancia con lo que dices, los cuadros 1 y 2 de este fascinante artículo sobre el uso de la segunda persona como impersonal, muestran que esa combinación es extremadamente improbable en Santiago de Chile. No así en Madrid, que es el único sitio donde, aunque hables de usted al interlocutor, sigues usando el 'tú' como impersonal; en Sevilla (la otra muestra peninsular) directamente se pasan al 'uno' o al 'se' cuando se encuentran en ese dilema... aunque el cuadro 1 ya muestra que los sevillanos son mucho más dados a esos modos de construir el impersonal que los madrileños también en conversaciones en que tutean al interlocutor.


----------



## miguel89

Aviador said:


> El pronombre de seguda persona singular _tú_ usado como impersonal también ha ganado popularidad aquí, sin embargo yo lo encuentro inapropiado y, desde luego, nunca lo uso. Aparte del hecho de que, como otros foreros, siempre lo he visto  como un calco del inglés "_you_"


Es un uso más viejo que el inglés. Existía en latín.

Saludos


----------



## segovigo

Peut-on traduire uno par nous?  J'ai cherché dans plusieurs grammaire sans succés.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## lajacapaca

hola,
si te refieres a oraciones impersonales supongo que sí, no das ejemplos,
puedes echar un vistazo a este documento *http://www.duo.uio.no/roman/Art/Rf-16-02-2/esp/JensenMH2.pdf

*y también aquí

 *** Gracias lajacapaca: he unido los hilos
Paquita (moderadora)

Saludos


----------



## segovigo

Por ejemplo:
-en este texto uno puede leer... Dans ce texte nous pouvons lire...

-uno puede pensar que ... nous pouvons penser que...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Puisque "uno" est impersonnel, c'est plutôt le pronom impersonnel "on" qui lui correspond.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

On a / nous avons peut-être été "déformés" par des instituteurs ou des éducateurs qui nous enseignaient que "on" était familier, qu'il valait mieux dire - et surtout écrire - "nous". Je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec cette vision des choses. Heureusement qu'on a le droit de dire "on" !

Toutefois, dans un écrit académique, "nous pouvons penser que" n'est pas seulement un "je". L'auteur invite le lecteur à suivre son raisonnement et l'englobe en quelque sorte dans le processus. Ce "nous" n'est donc pas si personnalisé que ça non plus...


----------



## segovigo

j'ai lu l'article proposé par Lajacapaca et dans ces cas là il faudrait traduire par tu, je... ou garder à chaque fois le on impersonnel en considérant qu'il renferme ces nuances?
Je suis en trai de traduire un texte de Juan José Saer ( En la Zona)  dans lequel le narrateur fait de longs discours  "existenciels" en utilisant beaucoup uno. En voici des exemples : "en ese segundo que ustedes deben haber experimentado seguramente y durante el cual uno puede apenas abrir y cerrar los ojos, demostrarse a sí mismo que está constituido por músculos y órganos y que su cuerpo desarrolla funciones concretas"
"ustedes lógicamente deben conocer esos momentos : el cuerpo de uno no parece ser el cuerpo de uno y mucho menos el modo de pensar que vaga por la cabeza es el propio y corriente ; y aunque uno vive por lo general para cosas constantes y fuertes que le interesan, esas cosas en esos momentos dejan de pertenecerle o inquietarlo, y uno siente en esos instantes que durante todo el tiempo ha permanecido siendo otro y entonces puede observar lo que no es desde lo que es con una comodidad y una melancolía inverosímiles y uno ya no piensa sino que es pensado y considerado por otro que no es nadie más que el verdadero uno mismo y en un momento distinto y excepcionalmente esencial"
Dans un cas comme celui-ci, il me semble difficile de constriure tout le paragraphe avec on. Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## chlapec

Que tu as raison, sans doute. À mon avis, il faudrait distinguer, dans ton texte, les "uno" qui font la fonction de sujet et ceux qui font la fonction de complément, et trouver un mot qui convienne en français à chaque cas. Puis, il y a le cas isolé de "uno mismo", qui, à mon avis, devrait être traduit par "soi-même".

Voici mes proposition:

1)...durante el cual uno (*sujet*) puede apenas abrir y cerrar los ojos>> *on*
2)...el cuerpo de uno (*complément*) no parece ser el cuerpo de uno (*complément*) >> *notre corps*...*notre corps*
3)...y aunque uno (*sujet*) vive por lo general para cosas ... y uno (*sujet*) siente en esos instantes... >> *on *
4)...*uno *(*sujet*) ya no piensa sino que es pensado... >> *on *
5)...que no es nadie más que el verdadero *uno mismo*...>> *soi-même*


----------

